# 2013 Scott Foil



## Chillax (Jun 23, 2008)

I have a chance to pick up a Scott Foil 15 or 20 on a pretty good end of year price. I will not get a lot (if any) time in the saddle on this bike though. So I was wondering what people thought in terms of ride quality and handling. I hear it is a 'stiff' ride, but is it any stiffer than other race bikes (such as a Cannondale Supersix)? Also, how is the power transfer and is there any flex out of the saddle?

I understand this is Scott's aero bike, but from reading reviews it seems more of an Aero all-rounder as opposed to a strict Aero race bike (like the Cervelo S2 etc). WIth that being said, how does the bike handle the curves and how does it climb?

If it matters I am 6'4 and 200lbs. I will be using the bike for training rides (60 - 130 kms) as well as some road racing, time trials and Duathlons.

Also if anyone has any pics of the Foil in a size XXL/61 that would be great (I want to see what the bike looks like in this size).


----------

